# Having to give up cycling.........



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Jul 2012)

For a while.

59 years old and since i got my road bike in April I have been really enjoying my cycling.

Now within the next month I will have to go in to hospital to have my prostate removed and I wonder what other exercises I can do as I won't be able to get on a bike for quite a few months but want to keep my fitness up.


----------



## Red Light (9 Jul 2012)

Have you thought of getting a recumbent? Otherwise rowing or running although the former is much better for your knees than the latter.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (9 Jul 2012)

these may help

http://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=46262.0

http://www.bikingbis.com/2008/09/27/how-i-returned-to-bicycling-after-prostate-surgery/


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Jul 2012)

Red  thanks for your advice but I don't think I could get a recumbent.

Firstly because of the expense and secondly when I do get back in to cycling it will be on my road bike.

I might try going for long walks.

Greg thanks for the links,there is some positive stories there.

It is strange because I have had no symptoms and only got myself checked out because my dad had prostate cancer.

Did a fifty mile ride and next day told I had it but thankfully it is only in it's early stages.

What I would say to anybody is if you are over fifty get your prostate checked regularly because if caught early it is treatable.


----------



## Berties (9 Jul 2012)

A wine rep I use had the same operation and it feels now he never had a problem ,he's a true old school gent about the same age as you and did the london to brighton bike ride within the year,i am sure if you discuss your fears and troubles with your surgeon and rehab team they will advice you how to keep your fitness up,but do keep to their exercise prescription,allow your self time to heal,my heart goes out to you at this anxious time,good luck and stay safe


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Jul 2012)

Cheers Bertie


----------



## MrJamie (9 Jul 2012)

Ive found when ive stopped exercise for a month or two, my fitness drops off but after a few weeks of training you pretty much get back to where you were. Maybe you could find a local gym where you dont need to pay a years subscription and use a rowing machine and those cross trainer thingys if thats possible.

Hope all goes well with the hospital visit


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (9 Jul 2012)

Much Obliged Jamie


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2012)

Good luck - and walking/swimming sound gentle enough exercise to keep you healthy until you can get back up to speed on the bike. You'll soon get your fitness back once you start again - it doesn't take long at all. 

And well done for getting checked out and for doing something about it - most blokes I know avoid doctors like the plague!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 Jul 2012)

Not quite the same, but I'll be having serious bowel surgery later on this year and as part of... erm, reconnecting a certain piece of my anatomy to another certain piece of anatomy which is connected to my stomach.... you get the jist.... they will need to get in between my legs (oh the dignity!), and I wonder how long it will be before I'll be able to sit on a saddle again afterwards.

I originally was going to do the London Edinburgh London ride, but this could put a major kibosh in the works if I can't ride for a while!


Maybe I should just start saving for a recumbent now!


----------



## sunnyjim (12 Jul 2012)

I eventually went for voluntary recumbancy for various reasons including a prostate re-bore, but one thing I tried intially to stay on the bike was a 'slingshot' saddle. Imagine drop handlebars mounted upside down on the seatpost, hand grips facing forwards, with a fabric strip about 5 ins wide suspended between the handgrips as a seat. There's a name for it, but I can't remember or find an internet reference right now. It looks a bit weird, but quite practical.

(I also tried a somewhat more engineering-intensive homebrew design version with separate sit-bone pads on independent swing arms which was even comfier but rather heavy )

You're right to be wary of getting a recumbent 'though - the danger is that you won't want to go back...

Best of luck whatever you choose.


----------



## migrantwing (19 Jul 2012)

Swimming! Nice profile pic, by the way. Gotta love Uncle Frank


----------



## Keenbfb (20 Jul 2012)

http://www.healthycycling.org/ seems to have links to different designs of saddles that may be of some use. Either way get well soon


----------



## VamP (20 Jul 2012)

migrantwing said:


> Swimming! Nice profile pic, by the way. Gotta love Uncle Frank


 
Yep swimming, and yep gotta love Zappa.

@OP - the added bonus of spending a year or so swimming is that you'll be able to do triathlons once you're fit again.

At least that's what I keep telling myself to get me through this enforced off the bike period.


----------



## ASC1951 (24 Jul 2012)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> It is strange because I have had no symptoms and only got myself checked out because my dad had prostate cancer.
> 
> Did a fifty mile ride and next day told I had it but thankfully it is only in it's early stages.
> 
> What I would say to anybody is if you are over fifty get your prostate checked regularly because if caught early it is treatable.


Half of men over 70 have prostate cancer - often without symptoms and without it shortening their lives. Get it in your 50s, though, and it's much more aggressive, so thumbs up for spotting it early TCS.
I've had my one prostate check, but one of the problems with regular checking is that the tests give a lot of false positives and many men would have unnecessary and dangerous surgery.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (26 Jul 2012)

ASC1951 said:


> Half of men over 70 have prostate cancer - often without symptoms and without it shortening their lives. Get it in your 50s, though, and it's much more aggressive, so thumbs up for spotting it early TCS.
> I've had my one prostate check, but one of the problems with regular checking is that the tests give a lot of false positives and many men would have unnecessary and dangerous surgery.



The psa(blood)test is a good indicator but is not fail proof.

The best check is still the tried and tested method with the doctor and his finger


----------



## migrantwing (26 Jul 2012)

Going swimming tomorrow, as a matter of fact. I hadn't really been swimming since secondary school (20 years ago) when I started swimming again about 12 months ago. I started off swimming for around half a mile, which is about 15 lengths of the pool I use. Then I built it up to a mile. Now, I usually do around 40 lengths, 50 on a good day. I feel great. Just goes to show the benefits of swimming, a friend of mine lost 2 stone in weight after about 4 months, going 2 or 3 times a week. I'm sure swimming will be highly beneficial to you.

Best of luck!


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (22 Aug 2012)

Just an update to say I had my prostatectomy yesterday and within a day I am back home.

In some discomfort but that is to be expected.

Hopefully won't be to long until I'm back on my bike but probably be looking for a new saddle


----------



## BrumJim (24 Aug 2012)

Get well soon.
Problem with trying swimming and running whilst you are waiting to get on your bike is that you might start wanting to do triathlons!


----------



## accountantpete (24 Aug 2012)

Just came across this thread - hope everything is going well TCS.


----------



## The Jogger (25 Aug 2012)

Take it easy and try and enjoy the recuperation, as you said earlier, playing the victim can reap rewards. Good luck and plan some tours.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (28 Aug 2012)

Thanks jim,Pete and jogger 

I think dog walking will be the way forward until I get back on my bike?


----------



## bongofury66 (28 Aug 2012)

Just had my 3rd MI.8 weeks ago...and just back on the bike. You will be back soon. The torture never stops!
Take care


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (29 Aug 2012)

Cheers bongo 

Hope everything goes well for you to 

The torture never stops,very good


----------



## Paul Walters (2 Sep 2012)

TCS, an ex-colleague of mine who retired a few years ago had the same condition, and operation, and is up an riding his road bike and MTB again. In fact, I think he was back on the road on only a few months..... he has cut-out saddle now, possibly the type with two blades rather than a hole in the middle, so I am sure you'll be fine once the initial rest period is over. I can't suggest any alternative exercises, but good luck with it all.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (2 Sep 2012)

Thanks paul 

I will be back on my bike as soon as i can.


----------



## Albert (2 Sep 2012)

After my prostate reduction operation I was off the bike for 8 weeks. Frustrating, but the time passes.
PS Take the warning about Triathlons seriously. Imagine! 33% cyclist, 33% athlete, 33% fish, with the risk of becoming an Ironman.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (2 Sep 2012)

I don't think i will be doing a triathlon any time soon.


----------

